# [Require] Tutorial on creating a 5 - 10W LED light that can be powered with a power bank



## Chetan1991 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello everyone.
I just bought a 10400mAh Xiaomi power bank and thought it would be nice if I could illuminate my room with it, in addition to charging my phone. 

Considering it provides 2A current at 5V, I am assuming it can run a 10W (P = IV) LED light (correct me if I'm wrong.)
But I have very little practical electronics experience and thus ask your help in building such a light.

So what is the maximum power rating I should go for, considering I don't want to affect the power bank's longevity?

What sort of LED's should I look for?

Is there a need of an LED driver or just a passive heatsink will do?

Are there already cheap ready to use alternatives available?

I will be grateful if someone with experience could post a tutorial regarding this query.


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2015)

there are such things available in ebay, so u want to get one of those ready made ones or want to diy something ?

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDgwMA==/z/klMAAOSwBLlVO12h/$_12.JPG

if u want to diy, then u can do it with 1W or preferably 1/2W LEDs, in either the (1) simple way or the (2) advanced way.

(1) simple way is just connecting a 18-20 ohm 0.5 watt resistor in series to each of the 0.5W LEDs from power line.
(2) advanced way is, if u have some good exp with soldering, prototype/vero boarding electronics parts with ICs, transistors etc. for u will have to build a driver circuit with constant current source to drive those LEDs.

(2) has more advantages over (1), all the LEDs will have similar brightness, u will be able to control the light with 1 single pot, with even levels for all the LEDS, and same brightness even when power bank voltage output drops, due to low power.

and yah, an 1Amp power bank will dsupport max 3x 1W LED or 6x 0.5W LEDs.

and its convenient to use these 8mm 0.5W LEDs, as 1W ones generate a lot of heat.

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/Mzc0WDUyMA==/z/xRgAAMXQuCdThgtR/$_12.JPG 

if u decide to do diy, then u may choose 1 or 2, i may also guide u accordingly. 



Chetan1991 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Considering it provides 2A current at 5V, I am assuming it can run a 10W (P = IV) LED light (correct me if I'm wrong.)



u can basically use 64% power for the LEDs, as they need ~3.2V. the extra 1.8v power will be lost at resistance.


----------

